# Tornado-Red Lupo GTI



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Guys, first showroom thread from me.

Came home from work and gave the car a quick go over.

Didnt take any before or during pics sadly.

Process was as follows:

Pre wash using Autobrite Super Snow Foam in the Autobrite Foam Lance, Karcher PW. Rinsed.
2BM Autobrite Banana Gloss. Dodo SN Waffle Sponge. Rinsed.
Dried with Elite Drying Towel.
Didnt clay as was only a quick one today, but the car has very recently been clayed so there was little contamination on.
Wheels didnt receive much attention either in terms or products but they were clean enough after the wash process. Dried with a waffle weave.
Paint cleansed with Werkstat Carnuba Prime.
Two coats of Werkstat Carnuba Jett. 30 mins apart.
One coat of Werkstat Carnuba Glos.
Tyres dressed with Autobrite Tyresheen.
Exhaust attended to with BKF on a toothbrush.
Glass cleaned with AG Car Glass Polish.


























































Thanks

Another small detail I dud after I had the KW V1 Coilovers fitted.









































































Aaron


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

that looks great! good work


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellent looking car them fella. Do not see many of them about so nice to see at least one of them looking in top nick. Well done especially since it was after work. How you liking the Werkstat stuff? I have the acrylic as its better on the a silver car.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning car - always liked the Lupo - and a nice finish too :thumb:


----------



## Connor_scotland (Aug 30, 2007)

Wicked cars 

Looks tidy buddy.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Soul Hudson said:


> Excellent looking car them fella. Do not see many of them about so nice to see at least one of them looking in top nick. Well done especially since it was after work. How you liking the Werkstat stuff? I have the acrylic as its better on the a silver car.


Thanks mate. Yeah they are quite rare man you dont see much kicking about.

Loving the Werkstat products, I've only tried the Carnuba kit but think I'll get the acrylic kit when I run out.

Thanks again guys


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## mar (Aug 28, 2009)

Looking smart.

Rare to see one of these that hasn't been "enhanced" by the Dub set.

Cracking car.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice...some nice shine..


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

What a cracker,looks really nice :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Awesome........:thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks really clean and tidy mate, top job! :thumb:

....runs off to look at this Werkstat stuff...!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Grawschbags said:


> Looks really clean and tidy mate, top job! :thumb:
> 
> ....runs off to look at this Werkstat stuff...!


Thanks man. yeah get it looked out for the next clean it's awesome stuff the Werkstat.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovely looking Lupo Aaron.
Fine example.
Gordon.


----------



## lincslad (Aug 23, 2011)

*lupo*

stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Everyone for the great feedback!


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks amazing mate  Lovely wet finish! 
Well done


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Thanks mate. Yeah they are quite rare man you dont see much kicking about.
> 
> Loving the Werkstat products, I've only tried the Carnuba kit but think I'll get the acrylic kit when I run out.
> 
> Thanks again guys


I would sick with the Carnuba kit for a solid paint colour. Acrylic is really good for lighter metallic colour but the carnuba works better for darker solid colours.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That really does look fantastic, especially in red!! Any interior shots? :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning finish on that! Looks great in red!

I doing my mate's GF's tomorrow, which I started last week, but got rained off


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

MatrixGuy said:


> That really does look fantastic, especially in red!! Any interior shots? :thumb:


Yeah ill post some up, nothing spectacular just standard.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Stunning finish on that! Looks great in red!
> 
> I doing my mate's GF's tomorrow, which I started last week, but got rained off


Nice one, be sure to post pics for us all.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

love lupo gti's,one of my fave small cars and would love one,yours looks superb. good to see it non molested no silly alloys or kits etc.well done.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

robtech said:


> love lupo gti's,one of my fave small cars and would love one,yours looks superb. good to see it non molested no silly alloys or kits etc.well done.


Thanks a lot chap


----------



## rittz (Mar 1, 2011)

really like these funky little cars , nice work :thumb:


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice little machine


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

really nice! I miss my Lupo soooo much


----------



## yomchi (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow looks great. Nice and glossy finish


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lovely work!! :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Great car that mate, I've always been a fan of Lupos, especially the GTi model. Had a soft spot for them since owning my Lupo Sport.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> Great car that mate, I've always been a fan of Lupos, especially the GTi model. Had a soft spot for them since owning my Lupo Sport.


Mine was a Lupo sport and i always wanted a Gti... Great little cars... Mine had the Tim and Tom interior :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ive only had 3 cars. First was a 1.0 Lupo SE in fresco green. Next was a silver Lupo GTI that i sold to a mate and then bought this :-D


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Snowball said:


> Mine was a Lupo sport and i always wanted a Gti... Great little cars... Mine had the Tim and Tom interior :lol:


Haha so did mine. Very random as from a distance they just look like red/grey seats and door cards.

Up close you spot the cat/mouse design and it's like WTF??? :lol:

This was my Sport, wasn't far off GTI power though.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nicee! My first lupo had those same Le Castelettes lol


----------



## afurness (Nov 1, 2010)

Probably looks better now than it did when it rolled off Volkswagen's production line.
V. Good Job


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Little edit in OP.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

First red Lupo I have ever seen - and the most clean!  Very nice car, love the rims too.


----------



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

*2002 - really?*

Your Lupo looks like the mutts dangleys. What a peach:thumb: ! Is your car really a 2002?

Just bought a red Leon FR. Hope I can make it shine like that.

Braw job ++++


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

t180black said:


> Your Lupo looks like the mutts dangleys. What a peach:thumb: ! Is your car really a 2002?
> 
> Just bought a red Leon FR. Hope I can make it shine like that.
> 
> Braw job ++++


Yes mate 2002, nearly 10 years old.

Thanks


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

Cracking Job there, and Tornado red is one of the best red vw have done for depth of shine


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats looking very smart, looks brand new now.

Great job, thanks.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice looking little lupo these are growing on me a lot
lovely job on cleaning it up


----------

